# iPad 1 3G figé car restauration



## Nathapi95 (24 Octobre 2011)

Salut à tous,

J'ai un petit problème qui en fait en est un gros... J'ai jailbreaké mon iPad 3G alors qu'il tournait sous iOS 4.3.3 et je souhaiterais faire la mise à jour iOS 5. Lorsque je télécharge le fichier depuis iTunes, une erreur (-69) --> c'est à cause que l'iPad est cracké.
Du coup j'ai essayé de le restaurer depuis iTunes mais je ne peux pas, Alors j'ai essayé depuis l'iPad et il est BLOQUé: l'écran est figé (plus qu'à attendre la fin de la batterie et on verra la suite...!)
Que faire ? Y a-t-il d'autres moyens pour restaurer un appareil ? Est-ce normal ?
Merci d'avance pour vos suggestions ;-)


----------

